

JavaScript Gesture Recognition for Touch Screens - taitems
http://taitems.tumblr.com/post/2785024873/javascript-gesture-recognition-for-touch-screens

======
raganwald

        I was surprised to notice no-one had
        yet implemented web based touch and
        gesture recognition (for mobiles)
        to this degree
    

iGesture is a jQuery plugin. It was discussed here on HN a while back, it
extends work done on another library called jgesture:

<https://github.com/raganwald/iGesture>

(This is blatant huffery and puffery, of course!)

------
_sh
Android has a gesture recognition API in 2.2, implemented by one of the
creators of the $1 recognition algorithm (the one implemented in the article).

The creators of 'one-dollar' released the next generation of the algorithm,
the $N multistroke algorithm, and here's an implementation of it in
javascript:
[http://depts.washington.edu/aimgroup/proj/dollar/ndollar.htm...](http://depts.washington.edu/aimgroup/proj/dollar/ndollar.html)

~~~
taitems
Is the Android gesture recognition API you speak of purely back-end and not
available in webkit?

~~~
_sh
Yes it is native, and no javascript bindings have been made for Android's
webkit engine. It is packaged as a UI control that you overlay onto your
application window and receive gesture events trhough it.

